

Microsoft Office Web Apps Now Available on Windows Live - ruchi
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/officewebapps/archive/2010/06/07/10021218.aspx

======
rajeshamara
It doesn't work for me. I clicked on any link after I login I keep on getting
page not found. I am using IE7

~~~
a1g
haha :)

------
a1g
i smell malware and spyware on the horizon.

<http://ubuntu.com>

I apologize I really am biased against anything microsoft, flash, java or
apple ;p

